# Looking for the best soup cook book!



## tubaguy63

I am a huge soup lover! I not only love eating soup, but also making soups, as well, especially soups containing a lot of vegetables! So, I am looking for _the_ definitive soup cook book. 
Any help is much appreciated!
(I am also looking for a really thick, vegetarian split pea soup recipe, if anyone has one!)

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## bandregg

The Wagamama cookbook from the restaurants in London is quite good. It's full of delicious Asian style soups and though they can be complicated for the home cook a little prep goes a long way.


----------



## tubaguy63

any other suggestions?


----------



## suzanne

James Peterson, _Splendid Soups_, ISBN 0-471-39136-0, (c) 2001, published by Wiley

Felipe Rojas-Lombardi, _Soup, Beautiful Soup_, ISBN 0-8050-1939-1 (paperback, 1992, Henry Holt). This one might be hard to find -- hardcover came out in 1985, published by Random House.

Although I have to say that I find the best soup is the sput-of-the-moment one: take some good stock (absolutely imperative!!), add some vegetables and/or protein (meat, fish, poultry, egg, cheese/cream) and/or starch, season and spice, and enjoy! I find it a great way to use up dribs and drabs of sauces, cooking water from vegs, etc.


----------



## mezzaluna

I never tasted a soup that wouldn't be improved by matzo balls. Okay, maybe fruit soup....  

Seriously, I have learned never to rush soup. It needs time to simmer and always improves the next day.


----------



## 32rueduvertbois

Try The Whole World Loves Chicken Soup, by Mimi Sheraton. More than one hundred recipes from around the world. Fantastic.


----------

